# How do you develop soccer IQ?



## surf&donuts (Jan 17, 2019)

My son's coach complained that DS was a phenomenal athlete but lacked soccer IQ.
He's played tier 1 soccer for 7 years. 
What does he need to do to develop soccer IQ?


----------



## Playmaker38 (Jan 17, 2019)

surf&donuts said:


> My son's coach complained that DS was a phenomenal athlete but lacked soccer IQ.
> He's played tier 1 soccer for 7 years.
> What does he need to do to develop soccer IQ?



What position does he play and how old is he?

I find that soccer IQ can be developed when a player explains ‘why’ they do things. For instance, a lack of soccer IQ may be bestowed upon a player that dribbles into a defender instead of finding an open teammate. To correct this, first you ask the player what they saw, ask why they made the decision that they did, then ask for alternative solutions that may have worked better. Allow them to think through the issue but also try to understand the scope of what they’re seeing first. 

This works infinitely better with film so that your player can see the alternate solution. 

People will say have them watch more high level soccer but that is only a quick solution, if they can watch high level soccer and explain to you why things are happening on the field you should see their own on field soccer IQ progress. 

Just a suggestion from my own experience.


----------



## younothat (Jan 17, 2019)

Asking the coach for more specific's or examples might give you a idea what  he's actually referring to?

SIQ is making good decisions in a soccer match.   What a player does with the ball, and what they do without it.

W/ Ball  Dribble, pass, or shoot are the choices  but a player spends majority of there time /wo the ball

Almost all players contribution to their team is made up of what they do when they don’t have the ball since typical player has very few minutes each game with the ball on their feet. Decisions when to make runs, apply pressure, sit back, attack, set plays, defend, press, etc.

So how do you improve besides playing?  Play and train quicker, speed up play to help improve decision making.   Don't know what age group your player is in but has he had the opportunity to train and play w / bigger, faster, maybe older players up with other teams or in HS yet?

How about futsal or small sided game training?

Players like Xavi ,  high soccer IQ:


----------



## PLSAP (Jan 17, 2019)

watch soccer. there are things that you can learn from watching the pros that you don't even realize. even watching youngers play or lower level teams. have them analyze decisions. why it was a bad decision why it was a good decision. they shouldn't just be paying attention to the player with the ball, make sure their paying attention to the other players, making runs, how often they check, who fills in where, even what they're saying. 

possession drills. these are especially good because they allow for a lot of decision making, in small sided settings. various opportunities for mistakes and good plays and learning from both. The game is one of the best teachers. 

reflection and analysis of everything. after practice ask what they were doing wrong what they wanted to improve. Better, they should be asking themselves. 

scanning!! scanning all the time. this is so important because it will not only help them play better in general, but it'll grow their comprehension of the game more and more with time if they're also doing everything else.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 18, 2019)

younothat and PLSAP were both spot on.  I would just add that if the kid has a favorite team, it makes it easier for him to watch an entire game.  Also he should find a player that plays his position and with the style he likes.  Just as an example if your kid plays full back, Marcelo plays left back differently than others and is infinitely more fun to watch.

Also have him download and play the app "Fut 19" by Pacybits.  It will help him enjoy watching pro games.  My DD introduced me to the app and I probably spent more time on it now than she does


----------



## timbuck (Jan 18, 2019)

Everything said above is correct. 
I would add-  record some of his games and make him watch the entire game several times.  He will see what he is doing that may cause coach to feel that way. 
I have a pretty skilled player who would sometimes hide on the field.  After watching herself play, she was able to recognize what I meant by off the ball movement, staying involved in the play when you aren’t closest to the ball, etc.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jan 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Everything said above is correct.
> I would add-  record some of his games and make him watch the entire game several times.  He will see what he is doing that may cause coach to feel that way.
> I have a pretty skilled player who would sometimes hide on the field.  After watching herself play, she was able to recognize what I meant by off the ball movement, staying involved in the play when you aren’t closest to the ball, etc.


Honestly, for the amount of money families pay for club soccer the games should be recorded by the club. A parent on my sons team records our games so our coach can have film sessions with the boys. I can't emphasize enough how much this helps the team grow and understand their mistakes.


----------



## MWN (Jan 18, 2019)

surf&donuts said:


> My son's coach complained that DS was a phenomenal athlete but lacked soccer IQ.
> He's played tier 1 soccer for 7 years.  What does he need to do to develop soccer IQ?


I can make a few assumptions based on the "phenomenal athlete" and Flight 1 quote.  Assuming 7 years started at age 5 to 6, that puts the kid somewhere around 12 to 13 years old.  What we generally see from Flight 1 at the uLittle and youngers ages is the phenomenal athlete is put into a forward/striker role and asked to do very little thinking by well intentioned but, nonetheless, idiot coaches that put winning over development.  The parents are also major problems because at the Flight 1 level, it is all about winning, winning and more winning.

The fast athletic kid isn't asked to spend time at the midfield, or outside back or other positions.  He becomes a 1-Trick pony that uses his athleticism and speed to beat defenders or act as the sweeper, chooses to attack pressure instead of passing around it.  As he gets older he begins to identify with that 1 position (usually striker) and is judged by how many goals scored, which is often reinforced by well meaning parents and coaches that are under pressure to win by those same parents.

I don't know if this is your situation, but generally speaking the kids with higher Soccer IQ understand angles, spacing, possession, timing of runs, they know when to delay and wait for help, box in opponents, have crosses like demons and are unselfish players.  They play all the positions, even goalkeeper at the uLittle stage.  If your kid hasn't been playing all the positions, then his soccer IQ will remain stunted.

Years ago when I was taking my E-License course, the instructor relayed the following story.  He was coaching a club team and had a great forward (let's call her Jenny).  New season came along and he got two faster and better forwards/strikers.  He moved Jenny to the outside back.  Jenny was in tears and her parents confronted the coach threatening to move Jenny to another team because she was a "Striker."  He met with Jenny and her parents and told them his plan for Jenny.  He said "Look here parents, Jenny is good, but she isn't a complete player and growing and if she is going to play at the next level (College) she needs to become a well rounded soccer player. She need to understand all the positions.  When a College coach asks here what position she plays, she needs to answer "Whatever position you need me to play."  Right now, she only understands striker.  We still have a few years to develop her into a complete soccer player.  I'm going to have her play in the back and when she has mastered that she is going to be moved to mid.  Years later Jenny came back and thanked her coach after returning from her first season playing college soccer.

What should you do?  Simple.  Sit down with the coach and ask him three questions: (1) what, in the coaches judgement, does your player lack in Soccer IQ; (2) what is the coaches plan to address those deficiencies; and (3) what support does the coach need from the parents and the players to help address any deficiencies.

If the answer isn't sufficient, consider moving your player to a developmental team where the coaching staff puts development over winning (maybe Flight 2 / Silver)


----------



## timbuck (Jan 18, 2019)

MWN is spot on.  
The part about moving down to F2 or Silver is also something to consider.  When the game is always moving at a very fast (Flight 1) pace and the coach and parents need to win -  There isn't a lot of time for thinking. Having another second or 2 to scan the field and look for options is a big step towards soccer IQ.


----------



## watfly (Jan 18, 2019)

MWN said:


> What should you do?  Simple.  Sit down with the coach and ask him three questions: (1) what, in the coaches judgement, does your player lack in Soccer IQ; (2) what is the coaches plan to address those deficiencies; and (3) what support does the coach need from the parents and the players to help address any deficiencies.


100% this.  I don't know if this is your son's situation, but if he is being coached or has been coached by coaches that shout instructions incessantly during games (i.e. joysticking) his ability to think for himself and develop soccer IQ may have been stunted.

I highly recommend this book https://www.amazon.com/Soccer-IQ-Things-Smart-Players/dp/1469982471.  Its a simple, practical guide to soccer IQ.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 18, 2019)

I agree completely with the above.  Years ago my dd was strictly an outside mid playing a 4-4-2 and was a leading goal scorer.  Then a new coach moved her to outside back.  She adjusted well but it was much more of an adjustment for me as a parent.  I was use to her scoring and assisting and what was I going to cheer for now?   I eventually got over it and she really grew as a player.   She then shifted more to center back.   Eventually this included center defensive mid.   Now in her final of year of DA while she is still primarily a defender she has played at all 10 field positions this season (though I must say she plays the best on the back line or at center mid).   My opinion is that she is a high IQ player and she really gained that from the experience of playing all positions at the highest level.


----------



## focomoso (Jan 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> MWN is spot on.
> The part about moving down to F2 or Silver is also something to consider.  When the game is always moving at a very fast (Flight 1) pace and the coach and parents need to win -  There isn't a lot of time for thinking. Having another second or 2 to scan the field and look for options is a big step towards soccer IQ.


This was my first thought. A kid may have soccer IQ, but what really matters (or what the coaches see) is whether they can make decisions fast enough to execute their thoughts. If you're playing at a level that's too fast, you may see the pass, or see the run, but just not be able to act quickly enough to make the play you know you should make. If that's the case, it may be good to play at a slower level for a bit until the body catches up to the mind. 

Also, futsal.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 18, 2019)

Parents (and coaches) will say "You need to play faster!!!!"
Reality is that sometimes means you need to slow down.  
You look like you are playing "fast" when you have a great touch on the ball and then make the right decision.  If your touch isn't great, then you look like you are playing too slow, because you spend 1/2 a second trying to collect the ball, but then you get closed down.  Or if you took a step or 2 backwards or sideways when receiving the ball, you are further away from the defender and have more time, making you look faster.  
Additionally, if your teammates are giving you crappy passes, it makes you look "slower". -  If they fire a ball at you in the air, you've got to trap it and get it to your feet.  If they pass it right at your feet when they should have played it into space (and vice versa) or if they play it to your wrong foot.
Some of soccer IQ is reading the game and off the ball movement.  But it's also doing little things to make the game look easier for yourself and your teammates.

To the poster above who mentioned a kid who has been able to look like a superstar because they've always been the fastest/strongest player.  Putting that player in an environment with other fast and strong players should cause the player to have to become smarter.  It may take a bit of time to realize that their speed has been neutralized and that they need to adjust their game.  Fast wingers are great to have.   But a fast winger who constantly takes off and finds themselves in a 1v4 situation will get shut down.  Their ability to hold up play, connect and move will allow them to get more quality chances.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Parents (and coaches) will say "You need to play faster!!!!"
> Reality is that sometimes means you need to slow down.
> You look like you are playing "fast" when you have a great touch on the ball and then make the right decision.  If your touch isn't great, then you look like you are playing too slow, because you spend 1/2 a second trying to collect the ball, but then you get closed down.  Or if you took a step or 2 backwards or sideways when receiving the ball, you are further away from the defender and have more time, making you look faster.
> Additionally, if your teammates are giving you crappy passes, it makes you look "slower". -  If they fire a ball at you in the air, you've got to trap it and get it to your feet.  If they pass it right at your feet when they should have played it into space (and vice versa) or if they play it to your wrong foot.
> ...


Good players don't have "wrong" feet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Good players don't have "wrong" feet.


Normal people don't shit themselves either, but there you are.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Good players don't have "wrong" feet.


Sure they do.  I didn’t say “strong” or “weak”.  I said wrong.  
A ball played to the left foot if you are shielding a defender on that said is the “wrong foot”.  A through ball on the outside shoulder when the defender is on the inside should is the “right” foot.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Sure they do.  I didn’t say “strong” or “weak”.  I said wrong.
> A ball played to the left foot if you are shielding a defender on that said is the “wrong foot”.  A through ball on the outside shoulder when the defender is on the inside should is the “right” foot.


Good players improvise and overcome.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 19, 2019)

surf&donuts said:


> My son's coach complained that DS was a phenomenal athlete but lacked soccer IQ.
> He's played tier 1 soccer for 7 years.
> What does he need to do to develop soccer IQ?


Stop watching goals/highlight videos on YouTube.


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Stop watching goals/highlight videos on YouTube.


Youtube videos are good if they show the whole play from the moment the opponents last won the ball, so we get turnover, buildup, shot, goal.


----------



## surf&donuts (Jan 20, 2019)

MWN said:


> I can make a few assumptions based on the "phenomenal athlete" and Flight 1 quote.  Assuming 7 years started at age 5 to 6, that puts the kid somewhere around 12 to 13 years old.  What we generally see from Flight 1 at the uLittle and youngers ages is the phenomenal athlete is put into a forward/striker role and asked to do very little thinking by well intentioned but, nonetheless, idiot coaches that put winning over development.  The parents are also major problems because at the Flight 1 level, it is all about winning, winning and more winning.
> 
> The fast athletic kid isn't asked to spend time at the midfield, or outside back or other positions.  He becomes a 1-Trick pony that uses his athleticism and speed to beat defenders or act as the sweeper, chooses to attack pressure instead of passing around it.  As he gets older he begins to identify with that 1 position (usually striker) and is judged by how many goals scored, which is often reinforced by well meaning parents and coaches that are under pressure to win by those same parents.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are spot on.
He is a forward and has rarely played any other position. One coach moved him to center-back for about half of the season and son really liked it after he overcame the initial frustration. However, coach moved him back to forward next season.
Great feedback from all. Food for thought for Spring...


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 20, 2019)

surf&donuts said:


> My son's coach complained that DS was a phenomenal athlete but lacked soccer IQ.
> He's played tier 1 soccer for 7 years.
> What does he need to do to develop soccer IQ?


1. Play a lot of soccer.
2. Watch a lot of soccer.
3. Be passionate about soccer (#3 is a natural offshoot of 1/2).


----------



## mirage (Jan 20, 2019)

MWN said:


> .....generally speaking the kids with higher Soccer IQ understand angles, spacing, possession, timing of runs, they know when to delay and wait for help, box in opponents, have crosses like demons and are unselfish players.  *They play all the positions, even goalkeeper at the uLittle stage. * *If your kid hasn't been playing all the positions, then his soccer IQ will remain stunted.*


The points made are very true, except the last statement.  While the last sentence may be true at times, its one of those things that analytically sounds correct but not necessarily so in practice. 

If the point is to say one needs to understand the game tactics and spacing for attacking and defending, in the context of overall strategy of the game, then fine.  We agree completely.  But its not necessary to play every position to learn and know the concepts and tactics being employed.  Excellent players know all the intricacy that the position brings that he/she plays.  At the higher levels, each position has its own specialist, as it were.  In other words, its a age old question of is it better being a specialist or generalist.



MWN said:


> ..........When a College coach asks here what position she plays, she needs to answer "Whatever position you need me to play."  Right now, she only understands striker.  We still have a few years to develop her into a complete soccer player.  I'm going to have her play in the back and when she has mastered that she is going to be moved to mid.....


This approach is fine when the player is younger but as he/she matures into older, need to really develop instinctual knowledge of how to play the primary position.  All the subtleties that any position brings need to be an automatic reaction/muscle memory and not something that has to be thought of, since the game is significantly faster at a competitive levels.

The cliche really fits (jack of all trades, master at none) because all around good player can be a utility player that can fill the void at times but not likely to be the featured player.  While all excellent players are good overall players, they excel at one or two positions.  And to be excellent at one or two positions, they don't get there by playing every position.

I'm not arguing for the sake of arguing or disagreeing these points.  Rather, sharing a different and counter intuitive perspective because there's a real danger of compromising a real quality players into a role that makes no sense for the sake of "development" by conventional wisdom.  Just need to evaluate and make decisions based on who the player is.


----------



## MWN (Jan 20, 2019)

@mirage,

To be clear, my comments were in the context of the uLittle (U6-U10), and early youth stages (under U12).  My experience and training has made it clear to me that specialization should not occur until after the first stages of puberty, generally U12 for girls and U14 for boys because puberty is a cruel thing and many a specialist youth player has found themselves out of soccer for lack of Soccer IQ.

The current prevailing wisdom of US Soccer and I agree is that the uLittles should not be playing competitively because adults tend to put winning over development.  Once teams start chasing trophies, kids are pigeon holed in positions and few make it out of their hole.  This is one of the reasons that sports like Futsal and 5-a-side soccer are good, its forces all the players to become defenders, midfields, forwards, etc.


----------



## MWN (Jan 20, 2019)

surf&donuts said:


> Wow! You are spot on.
> He is a forward and has rarely played any other position. One coach moved him to center-back for about half of the season and son really liked it after he overcame the initial frustration. However, coach moved him back to forward next season.
> Great feedback from all. Food for thought for Spring...


As you navigate doing what is best for your son, consider the path of my son (2003/U16/Sophomore):

Rec Soccer to U10 - Plays all positions, is one of the best athletes on the field, I'm the coach and move players around.
Club at U11 (Presidio AA-C) No longer the best athlete, wake-up call.  But coaches move him around working on his Soccer IQ.  End of season wants to be a GK
Back to Rec - Spring U12, I coach the team, but play him on the field 3/4 of the time and in goal 1/4.
Back to Club Fall U12, to be a GK and begin specialized GK training.
Club U13 (Flight 3/Bronze) - GK, splits time.
Club U14 (Flight 3) - GK, splits time with other GK, but also plays on field at Wing and Sweeper.
Club U15 (Flight 2 - U16 team) - 2nd Puberty growth spurt.  Move clubs, coach of 2002 team wants him to play up at a higher level.
HS - Freshman makes JV team, skips JV-Reserve/Frosh/Soph.  Called up to Varsity at end of season.
Club U16 (Flight 1 - U18 team) - Move clubs looking for better GK training, coach of 2001 team wants him to play up 2 years at higher level.
HS - Sophomore makes Varsity team.  Becomes starter over Senior GK 2nd game into league season. Currently leads his CIF division with a GAA of .33 (2 GA / 33 Saves).
My kid didn't really even start playing club until U11/U12.  Even then, he only really specialized in the GK position once he was a U13/14.  He still is capable on the field, during a scrimmage last fall between the U18 and U19 team (remember he is only 15), the coach put him up as a forward and he scored 3 goals because he read the defenders and GK.  His Soccer IQ at the positions of GK, Forward and Defender is where it should be because he played those position through U14, as a GK he must know what the opponent is planning on doing so he can direct his back line and head off the attack.  He would not be the soccer player he is today, if I would have let his coaches pigeon hole him early on.

The good news is that it is not too late.  Take a step back and ask your son what he wants.  Does he want to play at the next level (college, semi-pro) or is he happy in a forward role.  Depending on his answer, find a coach that understands his responsibility to develop your player into a complete soccer player and don't worry about the Flight until he is a sophomore in HS because HS boys are not recruited in a meaningful way until their Junior year, which is about the time puberty has completed.


----------



## surf&donuts (Jan 20, 2019)

watfly said:


> 100% this.  I don't know if this is your son's situation, but if he is being coached or has been coached by coaches that shout instructions incessantly during games (i.e. joysticking) his ability to think for himself and develop soccer IQ may have been stunted.
> 
> I highly recommend this book https://www.amazon.com/Soccer-IQ-Things-Smart-Players/dp/1469982471.  Its a simple, practical guide to soccer IQ.


Thanks. Just ordered it!


----------



## Iknownothing (Jan 20, 2019)

Long story short is the coach is telling you in a nice way that he’s not a team player.


----------



## surf&donuts (Jan 21, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> Long story short is the coach is telling you in a nice way that he’s not a team player.


??? I don't understand how that fits.
No. He is a team player and that specific comment has not been directed at him.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Parents (and coaches) will say "You need to play faster!!!!"
> Reality is that sometimes means you need to slow down.
> You look like you are playing "fast" when you have a great touch on the ball and then make the right decision.  If your touch isn't great, then you look like you are playing too slow, because you spend 1/2 a second trying to collect the ball, but then you get closed down.  Or if you took a step or 2 backwards or sideways when receiving the ball, you are further away from the defender and have more time, making you look faster.
> Additionally, if your teammates are giving you crappy passes, it makes you look "slower". -  If they fire a ball at you in the air, you've got to trap it and get it to your feet.  If they pass it right at your feet when they should have played it into space (and vice versa) or if they play it to your wrong foot.
> ...


Our coach calls it " playing at the speed of success"  I learned that when I asked him if my daughter needs to play faster (becuase I incorrectly thought she did).


----------



## mirage (Jan 23, 2019)

MWN said:


> @mirage,
> 
> To be clear, my comments were in the context of the uLittle (U6-U10), and early youth stages (under U12).  My experience and training has made it clear to me that specialization should not occur until after the first stages of puberty, generally U12 for girls and U14 for boys because puberty is a cruel thing and many a specialist youth player has found themselves out of soccer for lack of Soccer IQ.
> 
> The current prevailing wisdom of US Soccer and I agree is that the uLittles should not be playing competitively because adults tend to put winning over development.  Once teams start chasing trophies, kids are pigeon holed in positions and few make it out of their hole.  This is one of the reasons that sports like Futsal and 5-a-side soccer are good, its forces all the players to become defenders, midfields, forwards, etc.


Well thanks for clarifying.  Not sure why we'd be talking about U-little on this particular thread. 

The OP said his son has been playing tier 1 (I'd read that to mean either Flight 1 or Gold/Premier) for 7 years.  Since Flight 1/Gold didn't use to start until U8 or 9, the player has to be in the Olders category now (U15~16).

My response was directly based on the assumption that the player is at least U15, since there no other indication of the age.  As such, my impression of your original post was over generalizing the obvious. 

For Youngers, there are overwhelming evidence to support playing multiple sports and positions can only help prevent burnout, injuries and develop all around abilities - no argument there.  It only becomes more of an issue as the transition takes place with puberty and the players level of commitment to the sport is made.

Since the thread is about soccer IQ in particular, from my over 10 years of experience in youth clubs, almost no coach teaches tactics to players before U14.  And if they do, its almost always in the form of set-plays without any explanations.  Few coaches do work on the player movements with and without the ball starting late U13 early U14, where the IQ really starts to build but you have to find those coaches.  Unfortunately, most coaches just work on standard drills with and without small-sided 2v2, 2v3, 3v3 and so on mixed in, regardless of player's age.


----------

